# How to Pronounce "Tolkien"?



## Urambo Tauro (Feb 13, 2005)

What is the proper way to pronounce _Tolkien_?
Tol(as in _told_)
Tol(as _tall_)
-kien(as _ken_)
-kien(as _keen_)
Or would he have liked the i and e seperate (as often found in his writings)... Tol-kee-en?


----------



## Hammersmith (Feb 14, 2005)

With my English accent I'd say "Toll" "Kin", two syllables.


----------



## Aulë (Feb 14, 2005)

According to dictionary.com, it is pronounced 'Toll-keen' or ''Toel-keen'
(The o being like p*o*t or t*oe*, and the ie being like b*ee*).

I believe that that was based on what Tolkien wrote about the matter in one of his letters.

Edit: In fact, here it is:


> _The Letters of JRR Tolkien: Letter #347_
> I am nearly always written to as Tolkein (not by you): I do not know why, since it is pronounced by me always -keen.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 14, 2005)

Aulë said:


> According to dictionary.com, it is pronounced 'Toll-keen' or ''Toel-keen'
> (The o being like p*o*t or t*oe*, and the ie being like b*ee*).
> 
> I believe that that was based on what Tolkien wrote about the matter in one of his letters.
> ...



I would only add that TOL-keen is correct because that is correct German: the "ie" in German is prounounced like the "ee" in English.

Barley


----------



## scotsboyuk (Feb 14, 2005)

I too pronounce it as 'Toll Kin'. I wonder if there is a pattern to regional variations on pronunciation of Tolkien?


----------



## Elorendil (Feb 14, 2005)

I have to agree with Barley. I say it Tol-keen.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 15, 2005)

scotsboyuk said:


> I too pronounce it as 'Toll Kin'. I wonder if there is a pattern to regional variations on pronunciation of Tolkien?



In America, there are different variations on the spelling: I've seen the name spelled as "Tolkin," and pronounced accordingly. But that's not the case with our good Professor.

Barley


----------



## scotsboyuk (Feb 15, 2005)

I could be wrong in this regard, but I believe that the common pronunciation in Britain is 'Toll Kin'.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 15, 2005)

scotsboyuk said:


> I could be wrong in this regard, but I believe that the common pronunciation in Britain is 'Toll Kin'.



True enough, but it is only common courtesy to pronounce another's name as he would like it to be pronounced, if one has the knowledge. 

Barley


----------



## scotsboyuk (Feb 15, 2005)

@Barley

Indeed, I shall endeavour to pronounce Tolkien as 'Toll Keen' from now on.


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Feb 15, 2005)

Hear, hear!
Thanks!


----------



## scotsboyuk (Feb 15, 2005)

Although, being British I shall probably stubbornly refuse to alter the way I pronounce it at the moment.


----------



## Varda35 (Feb 15, 2005)

I've known for a while that I should probably pronounce it Toll-keen, in fact at one point I always tried to say it that way. But when I did, people looked at me like I was crazy because everyone else around here says Toll-kin. So I gave in and just reverted to Toll-kin. But I think it's true that you should pronounce someone's name the way they wanted it to be pronounced and if the great professor indeed said that it should be pronounced Toll-keen then gosh darnit I'll try to honor that and my friends can look at me funny all they want!


----------



## Maggot (Feb 16, 2005)

I will honour the greatest author ever by trying to say his name properly cheers guys for the correct pronunciation as I was unsure about how to pronounce it.


----------



## Bethelarien (Feb 16, 2005)

Tolkien is a German name, as Barley said, and as Tolkien himself has said. So again, Barley is correct, it is pronounced Toll-keen. (I'm a German major, I should know these things, right?)

Concerning the British, I would assume it's like many words, where it would depend on what part of Britain you're from. I have a professor from Manchester, and he pronounces it Toll-keen.


----------



## Hammersmith (Feb 16, 2005)

Bethelarien said:


> Tolkien is a German name, as Barley said, and as Tolkien himself has said. So again, Barley is correct, it is pronounced Toll-keen. (I'm a German major, I should know these things, right?)
> 
> Concerning the British, I would assume it's like many words, where it would depend on what part of Britain you're from. I have a professor from Manchester, and he pronounces it Toll-keen.


 
I speak Recieved Pronunciation. For me it'll always be "Toll" as in a toll bridge, "Kin" as in family.


----------



## scotsboyuk (Feb 16, 2005)

@Hammersmith

Are you from the Home Counties by any chance? The rain in Spain ...


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 16, 2005)

Varda35 said:


> ...if the great professor indeed said that it should be pronounced Toll-keen then gosh darnit I'll try to honor that and my friends can look at me funny all they want!



Way ta go, kid!!! 

Barley


----------



## Hammersmith (Feb 16, 2005)

scotsboyuk said:


> @Hammersmith
> 
> Are you from the Home Counties by any chance? The rain in Spain ...


 
Surrey  

But I don't play cricket


----------



## scotsboyuk (Feb 16, 2005)

@Hammersmith

I rather liked cricket at school, rugby too.


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 20, 2010)

I heard a woman call him Tow-kin in this old Guillermo Del Toro interview 21 seconds in. The strangest pronunciation I've ever heard.

(Keep in mind the interview is very old news now.)


----------



## The Old Eregionan (May 26, 2017)

JRR Told Keen stories:




but how do you pronounce the _Reuel in John Ronald Reuel Tolkien? _

Self taught on how to pronounce it when about 13 as Tol-Keen, with the 'o' as in pole.


----------



## EcthelionL (Aug 29, 2017)

I pronounce the professor's name as he himself did -

John - Jon
Ronald - Ron-uld
Reuel - Roo-ul
Tolkien - Tol-kin

It's horrible when people pronounce your name incorrectly - I know from experience!


----------



## Azrubêl (Aug 30, 2017)

EcthelionL said:


> I pronounce the professor's name as he himself did -
> 
> John - Jon
> Ronald - Ron-uld
> ...



But Tolkien rolls all his letters and speaks it quite differently than either "Tolk-in" or "Tolk-een".

I used to say it more "Tolk-in", but now I say it more "Tolk-eein", how he says it.


----------



## EcthelionL (Aug 31, 2017)

Azrubêl said:


> But Tolkien rolls all his letters and speaks it quite differently than either "Tolk-in" or "Tolk-een".
> 
> I used to say it more "Tolk-in", but now I say it more "Tolk-eein", how he says it.


Tolk-eein is a good rendering - better than mine. I was trying to put tolk-een to bed as it is just plain wrong. Tolk-in is passable but, as you say, the ei in his name is a dipthong


----------



## Elthir (Aug 31, 2017)

-keen appears to be good enough in writing for JRRT himself, when explaining the pronunciation to Richard Jeffery in 1972.

_"I am nearly always written to as Tolkein (not by you): I do not know why, since it is pronounced by me always -keen."_

JRRT, letter 347,


----------



## EcthelionL (Aug 31, 2017)

Galin said:


> -keen appears to be good enough in writing for JRRT himself, when explaining the pronunciation to Richard Jeffery in 1972.
> 
> _"I am nearly always written to as Tolkein (not by you): I do not know why, since it is pronounced by me always -keen."_
> 
> JRRT, letter 347,


But the written word is open to interpretation. Is that we as in 'feet' or as in 'wheel'? Is it an English, Welsh. Scotch or Irish pronunciation? English, presumably but in which English region - the Midlands (where Tolkien was from) or the South?

Much better to listen to the man's voice.

Edit: should say 'ee' not 'we'. Bloody spell-check!


----------



## Elthir (Aug 31, 2017)

> EcthelionL wrote: But the written word is open to interpretation. Is that [we] ee as in 'feet' or as in 'wheel'?



As in _keen_ 

I can't recall if we have any examples of Tolkien saying his last name (or Christopher Tolkien saying it), but we do have Adam Tolkien and Simon Tolkien saying _Tolkien_ in interviews.

(both can be found on Youtube)


----------



## EcthelionL (Sep 1, 2017)

Galin said:


> As in _keen_


In which accent? Birmingham or Oxford, Leeds or Capetown?


> I can't recall if we have any examples of Tolkien saying his last name (or Christopher Tolkien saying it), but we do have Adam Tolkien and Simon Tolkien saying _Tolkien_ in interviews.


I seem to remember hearing on a BBC Radio 4 broadcast, many years ago Tolkien and interviewer talking about pronunciation of the name but, alas, I can't find it anywhere online.

I'll continue saying 'Tol -keein' as that is what I heard way back then.


----------



## Elthir (Sep 1, 2017)

For anyone interested, Adam Tolkien and Simon Tolkien saying the name (YouTube).


----------



## Might_of_arnor (Sep 19, 2017)

i have an aussie accent so we say it like "Tol Keen"or "Tol Kin"


----------

